# Homemade Tools >  Lathe - videos

## Jon

Lathe. By Workshopfriend.

17:36 video:



12:14 video:



13:45 video:



22:52 video:

----------

cmarlow (Oct 12, 2021),

LMMasterMariner (Feb 13, 2022),

Metallurg33 (Oct 12, 2021)

----------


## Workshopfriend

Here is my latest video on the subject of making a homemade lathe - part 5. Comments and suggestions are welcome. Thank you!

----------

EnginePaul (Nov 12, 2021),

Jon (Nov 8, 2021),

LMMasterMariner (Feb 13, 2022)

----------


## Workshopfriend

Here is part 5 of the series:

----------

DIYSwede (Dec 31, 2021),

Jon (Dec 31, 2021)

----------


## DIYSwede

-Welcome aboard HMT, Workshopfriend!
I've just now finished watching your 5th part in your DIY lathe series, being grounded in flu quarantine with my entire family for the upcoming New Years Eve... :Smile: 
Your projects and videos are truly inspiring, easy to follow and rich in sharing deliberations on projects, the hobby and life itself.

All the best: -Happy New Year and keep up your good work!

Cheers
Johan

----------


## Workshopfriend

Dear Johan,
Thanks so much for your welcome to HMT and your encouraging feedback.
I hope you will be able to escape from quarantine as soon as possible (we are currently doing the same with one member of our family down with Covid though well on the mend).
Happy New Year to all of you,
Clive.

----------

DIYSwede (Jan 1, 2022)

----------


## Workshopfriend

This had already been uploaded - though I couldn't find it.

----------


## Workshopfriend

And here is part 6:

----------

LMMasterMariner (Feb 13, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Jan 20, 2022)

----------


## Workshopfriend

Here is part 7 which is about how I made the headstock bearings:

----------

DIYSwede (Feb 20, 2022),

Jon (Feb 12, 2022),

LMMasterMariner (Feb 13, 2022)

----------


## manos_2021

Thanks for the very interesting video Workshopfriend. It is about issues i am interested and with very useful details.
I am looking for book(s) with practical knowledges about axles, shafts, bearings, bushes and so on. if you could give any suggestion it would be very welcomed.
Thanks in advance.
Manolis Logiadis

----------


## Workshopfriend

Dear Manolis, Thank you for your good question. Clearly this is a very broad topic, but as a starter I can recommend 'Bearing Design & Fitting' - Ian Bradley. This is a good general introduction. Another could be 'Bearings - Basic Concepts and Design Applications' - Maurice L Adams. There are some very expensive books out there but instead I think you can learn a lot from the internet including Wikipedia. There is a good article on Hydrostatic and Hydrodynamic Bearings which covers basic principles of lubricated plain bearings. For rolling element bearings such as ball or roller bearings you could also start with Wikipedia. Other than that it is good to study existing designs preferably engineering drawings and to experiment with what you have to hand. May be others have some good books they can recommend to Manolis. Clive.

----------

